#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  what are the various Career after 12th Science PCM

## Rahul Sharma fadoo

Hello,
Several students appear in the 12th Board exams and qualify with attractive scores,many of them get confused about their career to choose after completing 12th 
There are various Career after 12th Science PCM they must check out here below

Career in Engineering(JEE Exams)
Career in Medical Field(NEET)
Career in Defence Services(NDA)
Fashion & Technology
Bachelor of Computer Applications (BCA & MCA )
Mass Media & Communication
Commerce field (Chartered Accountant CA & CS )
Teaching & Research  Field (B.Sc, M.Sc & P.hD )





  Similar Threads: Shall I drop two years for engineering after 12th? GRE barrons 12th edition Career as a Biomedical Engineer - Biomedical Engineering career prospects, salaries..

----------


## faadoo-test0001

Hello, There are various career options after 12th (PCM). B.Tech is the first option for many students but there are other courses like BCA, BSc etc which have a high career growth if done from reputable university.

----------

